# Identity 'at risk' on Facebook



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

Διάβασα προχθές ένα άρθρο στον ιστοχώρο του BBC, πολύ ενδιαφέρον, για τον κίνδυνο identity theft μέσω Facebook. Identity theft σημαίνει να κλέψει κάποιος τα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία και να κάνει εγκληματική χρήση, π.χ. να βγάλει πιστωτικές κάρτες, καρνέ επιταγών ή να παίρνει δάνεια, ακόμα και να ιδρύει εταιρείες.
Το άρθρο μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε και μόνοι σας εδώ.
Όπως απέδειξαν οι συντάκτες του BBC, μπορεί κάποιος πολύ εύκολα να δημιουργήσει ένα application, απ' αυτά που κατά δεκάδες εγκαθιστούν οι χρήστες του Facebook στο προφίλ τους, δίνοντας πρόσβαση σε όλα τα δεδομένα του προφίλ τους, ακόμα και αυτά που έχουν κρυμμένα από την κοινή θέα, π.χ. την ημερομηνία γέννησης. Λένε, λοιπόν, ότι ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ μπορεί κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτόν τον τρόπο για να κάνει identity theft. (Ας μην γίνουμε κακοί τώρα και πούμε, μπράβο, παιδιά, δώσατε μια καινούρια ιδέα στους κακοποιούς.) Σ' ένα δεύτερο άρθρο, δίνονται και οι απλές συμβουλές για να αποφύγει κάποιος αυτόν τον κίνδυνο. 

Στο δικό μου προφίλ στο Facebook, στην επιλογή Privacy/Applications, δεν έχω δώσει εξουσιοδότηση σε κανένα Application να έχει πρόσβαση στα δεδομένα μου. 

Τώρα, βέβαια, πρέπει να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί μας πληροφόρησε η συντάκτρια της ΝΕΤ με πανικόβλητο ύφος ότι οι τεχνικοί του ΒΒC "κατέβασαν" τα προσωπικά δεδομένα χιλιάδων χρηστών του Facebook, ενώ δηλώνουν καθαρά ότι "*θα μπορούσε* κάποιος να τα κατεβάσει αν ήθελε να φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο application, που απέδειξαν ότι φτιάχνεται πανεύκολα".


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα, βέβαια, πρέπει να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί μας πληροφόρησε η συντάκτρια της ΝΕΤ με πανικόβλητο ύφος ότι οι τεχνικοί του ΒΒC "κατέβασαν" τα προσωπικά δεδομένα χιλιάδων χρηστών του Facebook, ενώ δηλώνουν καθαρά ότι "*θα μπορούσε* κάποιος να τα κατεβάσει αν ήθελε να φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο application, που απέδειξαν ότι φτιάχνεται πανεύκολα".


Δύσκολο το 'χεις να ακούσουν _could_ και να το μεταφράσουν «μπόρεσαν»; Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

Η απάντηση είναι χιουμοριστική, βέβαια, γιατί η παρανόηση δημιουργήθηκε μετά την ανάγνωση ολόκληρου άρθρου με περιγραφή της διαδικασίας που ακολούθησαν οι συντάκτες του BBC, όχι από ένα ρήμα


----------

